# rainbow sexing



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Plz sex these two fish. Both are 11-12 cm

1.










2.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Fin lengths are deffinately not always acurate with rainbows. That said, the pics are confusing. Despite knowing pics 2 and 3 are of the same fish, their fins suggest pics 1 and 2 are male, pic 3 is female. :-?

This is why I hate sexing by fins.


----------



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

Picture 3 is almost certainly female. Picture 1 is probably a male.


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

I have two rainbows two has red eyes the remaining has yellow eyes. There are supposed to be 2 males and 2 females. So does the eye color indicate smth? The second fish has yellow eyes btw.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I have heard that in Uaru that red eyes mean male, orange female ... never heard of that in rainbows though.


----------



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

I do not think eye colour is indicative of gender in Rainbows. Just my view.


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry I wrote wrong I have 4 rainbows.


----------



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

No problem.

Rainbows are really hard to sex, even when adult. Females tend to be a little smaller. Male fins tend to be more pointed.

The only sure fire way is when two decide to try to make more. This tends to give it away. 

Oh and I assume their current tank mate is not a long term proposition, though I guess you know that.


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow! They look nice! I didnt know some were this tall in body.


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Hrafen said:


> No problem.
> 
> Rainbows are really hard to sex, even when adult. Females tend to be a little smaller. Male fins tend to be more pointed.
> 
> ...


Yes, I will definitely do smth about it. They are together because I havent decided between small CA community and single mota yet.


----------



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

Well given you are in Turkey and I am planning to retire to Turkey in 2 - 3 years I say you should go for the community. I would not mind some Rainbow juveniles. Since Turkish law only allows the importation of 6 fish so a local source would be good.   I'll be importing 3 pairs. My other half will probably be doing the same.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

I have 2 pairs of them but can't really help you with the pics. to make sure you should vent them.
things that may help is, in the same conditions ( feeding, etc. ) males get obviously bigger and get more vibrant colors. and females' belly get bigger than males due to producing eggs. its almost visible in all views except side view.

about my pairs, fins extension don't help at all and both males and females have bloody red eyes.


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Hrafen said:


> Well given you are in Turkey and I am planning to retire to Turkey in 2 - 3 years I say you should go for the community. I would not mind some Rainbow juveniles. Since Turkish law only allows the importation of 6 fish so a local source would be good.   I'll be importing 3 pairs. My other half will probably be doing the same.


Sure just call me when you need some CA/SA. We have established quite a big fish information network here. Like I have a cichlid availability map of Turkey : :lol:



Blu-ray said:


> I have 2 pairs of them but can't really help you with the pics. to make sure you should vent them.
> things that may help is, in the same conditions ( feeding, etc. ) males get obviously bigger and get more vibrant colors. and females' belly get bigger than males due to producing eggs. its almost visible in all views except side view.
> 
> about my pairs, fins extension don't help at all and both males and females have bloody red eyes.


So eye color doesnt work, thank you. I will soon post all the 4 fish here and then we will be able to comment on them.


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Suspected male 1. Also the alpha fish in the group:




























Suspected male 2:




























Suspected female 1:



















Suspected female 2:



















Tell me what you think.


----------



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

Male 1, yes male. Female 2 almost certainly female. You probably have male 2 and female 1 right but it is very hard to be sure. The best way is to wait and see, they will pair up. How male 1 interacts with the others may also give a clue.

Nice fish.


----------

